# HUD homes for sale - pick your state



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.hud.gov/homes/index.cfm

This links to the HUD site to buy houses. Most states have a link, then you can pick the city that you want to see what is available.

On the AL houses I know the HUD report is listed in an attached .pdf. It tells how to go about getting one bought, and most seem to have the possibility of the 403K (buy and fixup money ) loans, etc.

thought this might be of some use to people who frequent this forum.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://www.homesales.gov/homesales/mainAction.do
This is for HUD and VA homes.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

anyone ever purchased one of these HUD houses before? We found one we like but I'm not sure if these are cash only deals or?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, I have done. You will have to go thru a realtor, they will not deal with the purchaser without the realtor. You can get a bank loan or frequently you can qualify for FHA, but you do that thru a mortgage broker. It is best to prequalify before you talk to the realtor. Usually HUD or the bank will want a letter showing you either have the funds in the bank or are qualified for a loan.


----------



## Kith and Kin (Mar 15, 2006)

Read ALL the paperwork (fine print) things have changed lately.


----------

